# In line question



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a Traditions in line muzzleloader (.50 cal) I bought new in 1996. It is not the fanciest rifle but shoots pretty decent with the 1:32 twist. It takes #11 caps, not the 209 primers. Just wondering if anyone else uses caps for your in lines, or if all of you have the in lines with the 209 ignition system? I really don't mind the caps, but if the 209 primers are that much better maybe I need to look at a newer rifle. What do you think?
I put my daughter and myself in for muzzleloader deer tags, so I will be buying a muzzleloader for her anyway. Just wondering if maybe I should upgrade too.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, any excuse to add one to the collection is a good reason to get a new one. 209's are supposed to be more reliable, which is a good point.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

I have had both 209 and #11 caps misfire. More #11 foreshore but any chance to add one to the collection is a good thing.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

About the only misfires I have had with my Omega, using 209, are a result of the breech plug being clogged from fouling or even from too much lube.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have an older TC that came new with the #11 cap ignition system. I had some misfires when I first started trying pellets, but after I put the 209 adapter kit in, those went away. 

IMO, 209 are more reliable in wet weather since they burn a lot hotter, plus being bigger they are easier to handle, not as much fumbling around when capping.


----------



## Nalgi (Apr 16, 2010)

*Musket Cap*

thats what I shoot on mine they are big, hot, loud! and easier to put on the nipple


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a 1992 knight rifle that shoots caps just fine. I have thought about upgrading but it still shoots good.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Not sure on your exact rifle, but I know there are conversion kits out there for pretty cheap and it doesn't take a whole lot of effort. I had a CVA I bought around 1998 and it actually came with the conversion quit so you could decide which system you prefer. Though it does give you an excuse to go out and buy a new Knight...


----------

